# Reflections of Monsters of the Past thread!!!!!



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*As I get back into the Hobby I will reflect on some from the Past!!!*


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Tiger Shovelnose Catfish!!*


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

beauty TSN!

that gar is sexy also


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Thanks Ben I miss my monsters!!*

*Juruense Catfish!!*


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Redtail Catfish!!*


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Fire-eels*


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Marble-Sailfin Catfish*


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this the pleco-nation's new username? If so welcome back!!!! Could be wrong but your collection is very familiar.


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Yes it is!! tried to log on as that name but would not let me so had to star a new account!! now that i have moved back to Vancouver I am getting back slowly into the keeping fish!*


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup, those are pleconation's fish. Must e pleconation's new name  welcome back... glad to see some of the juruense


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Fire-Eel-Man said:


> *Yes it is!! tried to log on as that name but would not let me so had to star a new account!! now that i have moved back to Vancouver I am getting back slowly into the keeping fish!*


Glad to see the first monster fish keeper of BCA is back. Wow do you still have that silver aro? I miss that aro.


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Tigrinus catfish*
*Loved this fish truly the king of all Cats*


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i thought it was pleconation , welcome back buddy [email protected]!


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you every one been to long caint wait to get a new tank and get started LOL


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to see the monster catfish keeper back!


----------

